# Charcot foot



## maltman (Oct 25, 2017)

6 weeks in cast getting on my nerves now .
started with 1 week change then another 1 week change then 2 weeks now in 3rd week of a three week cast .What next ????
Bought a cheep mobility scooter which is to hard to get out and about on and no use on public roads .Weather has been awful to get it out around the reservoirs and forestry to get a break.
My men are out working leaving me with a Pointer who likes his walkies.
Tried walking him on crutches but the shoe supplied keeps coming off and he falls of the crutches 
Anybody been through this
Maltman


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

I have not got but from what I have read from others it can be a long process.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

With regard to mobility scooters, you can hire an all terrain scooter for around £25 a week. Several companies do this. It’s better then buying if you think your disability will last less than a year, though from others experience it may be longer. Best price I’ve seen on a Breeze S4, the Range Rover of mobility scooters, is £29.95 per week.


----------



## maltman (Oct 25, 2017)

Thought I was being clever £200 all terrain 3 wheeler when my men not boys anymore get it out its great around the reservoirs etc.Only problem with renting is the minimum period they don't just do a week .
Charcot is worrying podiatrist quotes 18 month sheeeesh.
Control control control  HbA1c up last review .
Thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2017)

Aye, there isn’t a three wheeler in the world that’s truly all terrain. The Breeze S4 was the machine that beat the Top Gear boys in an uphill race in a field. It’s around £5,500 to buy (before VAT) so work out the maths in rental. 

Yes, 18 months is a ball park figure. Could be less. Just keep an eye on that HbA1c.


----------



## maltman (May 14, 2018)

Well folks as you see 6 months on .still in plaster cast although a diabetic walker was tried 3 weeks ago but FAIL blister on the ankle hence back in plaster . While the cast was off I was measured for a orthotic boot I picked a corn flake on the foot waiting for a cast to be fitted and it bled the bugger so it was dressed in silver dressing cast for a week and then inspected and new cast fitted comes off 25th also first fitting for orthotic boot on the 15/6/18 .If the fitting goes well 4 weeks back in plaster and the fitting of the boot and if that goes well BACK IN THE POOL .Get some of this weight off I've gained doing nothing .
Had a MRI scan it was good hence trial of Diabetes walker .Post again after trial fitting of the boot .
Conclusion don't pick cornflakes if your in a cast


----------



## grovesy (May 14, 2018)

maltman said:


> Well folks as you see 6 months on .still in plaster cast although a diabetic walker was tried 3 weeks ago but FAIL blister on the ankle hence back in plaster . While the cast was off I was measured for a orthotic boot I picked a corn flake on the foot waiting for a cast to be fitted and it bled the bugger so it was dressed in silver dressing cast for a week and then inspected and new cast fitted comes off 25th also first fitting for orthotic boot on the 15/6/18 .If the fitting goes well 4 weeks back in plaster and the fitting of the boot and if that goes well BACK IN THE POOL .Get some of this weight off I've gained doing nothing .
> Had a MRI scan it was good hence trial of Diabetes walker .Post again after trial fitting of the boot .
> Conclusion don't pick cornflakes if your in a cast


Thanks for the update, hope it goes well for you.


----------

